# A clear mind



## Danny (6 Feb 2018)

Well after a few failed scapes now and a ridicules battle with algae I "THINK" I have got my mind around a few things and have something I can push forward with......

Anyone that has followed any of my previous attempts will know how indecisive I am especially when it comes to scaping with stone! Well after quite a lot of playing over the last couple of weeks which included a mallet and chisel I finally came up with something I liked and wanted to use.

It just happened to come at the same time as my last straw was being burned with the previous scape, I won't go into details with my own personal opinion on what was going so wrong however I have changed everything I believe played a part in the downfall of the previous scape.

Faults I have picked out with the previous attempt are mainly down to excess nutrients but also the impact of the natural light that hits the tank, co2 has been adjusted to account for the natural light and I have removed the ADA aqua soil amazonia.

In the process of cleaning the tank I broke one of my glass lilly pipes which is still to be replaced, I am also considering a carpet of HC Cuba or just sporadic mini HG. Not sure yet, just going to see how this grows in and go from there.

If I do not go with the carpet idea I will thin the front of the gravel to create more of a gradient affect.

SO, here I go again.

Tank: TMC Signature 600x450x300
Light: ADA Aquasky 601, 6hrs; 4pm - 10pm
Filter: Eheim 2213 external
Heater: Hydor 300w inline
Circulation: additional 300lph pump
Substrate: Hugo Kamishi quartz light gravel
Decor: Seiryu Stone
Ferts: TNC complete 3ml daily, TNC lco2 2ml daily
Co2: Yes inline diffuser, 7am - 7pm
Plants: 

Alternanthera Reineckii ''Mini
Juncus Repens 
Dwarf hair grass

As ever thoughts, suggestions and opinions welcome.


----------



## gooddinglucas (6 Feb 2018)

A beautifully well done hardscape nearly ruined with poor planting and glary substrate. Sorry to say :/ why did you drop aquasoil for an inert substrate??

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (6 Feb 2018)

gooddinglucas said:


> A beautifully well done hardscape nearly ruined with poor planting and glary substrate. Sorry to say :/ why did you drop aquasoil for an inert substrate??
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comment on the hard scape, I am really pleased with it.

I have pretty much just gone with what I think looks nice rather than trying to stick to the rules and create just another Iwagumi which I have not been able to do so far anyway, now I have the hardscape I have the potential to change the planting etc in future if I decide I want to go down the more traditional route.

From everything I gather plants do not actually need a nutrient rich substrate when co2 and ferts are being used on the tank, the problems I have had with it made the decision to swap it out very easy too.

I did not plan this so just worked with what I had apart from a quick trip to the LFS where I got the java fern and I think Bacopa Sp but not sure on that, I have spent so much time racking my brain on how to create the "perfect" aquascape that it has pretty much destroyed all attempts at it so this more relaxed one is nice and refreshing at the moment.


----------



## gooddinglucas (6 Feb 2018)

Danny said:


> Thanks for the comment on the hard scape, I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I have pretty much just gone with what I think looks nice rather than trying to stick to the rules and create just another Iwagumi which I have not been able to do so far anyway, now I have the hardscape I have the potential to change the planting etc in future if I decide I want to go down the more traditional route.
> 
> ...


I appreciate people that suit themselves. I am also the type that does not necessarly enjoy following rules, but I've come to realize that some rules are simply there to please the eye and balance things visually, not just some elitest group dictating what you can and can't do 

 You've definitely created an iwagumi hardscape, which looks great. I would recommend just planting tall plants around  the tall hardscape pieces and short near short so that pleasing details are not hidden. And don't forget to dose macros! Best of luck

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (7 Feb 2018)

Hi all,





Danny said:


> Light: ADA Aquasky 601, 7hrs; 3pm - 10pm


I think you need something to diffuse the light until the plants have grown in. I know they aren't to every-ones taste but floating plants are really good for this, mainly because they aren't CO2 limited.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Danny (7 Feb 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I think you need something to diffuse the light until the plants have grown in. I know they aren't to every-ones taste but floating plants are really good for this, mainly because they aren't CO2 limited.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I have electrical tape over about half of the led's to reduce the intensity, on the external plastic splash cover.


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2018)

Day 7, I'm not really paying much attention to the tank. Daily dosing and one 30% water change done that's it, leaving it to just do it's own thing really and see how it pans out with my changes to previous scapes.

I do have a future plan set in my mind of how it will be planted at some point, for now it's just cruising along.


----------



## Danny (21 Feb 2018)

This has been ticking over nicely now since I made the changes, no hair algae not a single strand! No algae on the plants in the slightest! 

A tad on the Seriyu which is to be expected, I've decided to start the transition on this to compliment the hardscape and have ordered some Juncus Repens and Dwarf Hairgrass which will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Danny (22 Feb 2018)

Plants arrived in grear shape and time from Aqua Essentials and are in, big fan of the Juncus.

I'm still not really doing much with it in terms of plants so will let these do their thing for a while before I take another look into what direction I go with it.


----------



## Danny (22 Feb 2018)

I've been toying with the idea on a glass outpipe with surface skimmer to replace the eheim plastic and also removing the extra pump but still not decided on either yet, the thought of a carpet is also in the back of my mind.


----------



## Danny (26 Feb 2018)

Well nothing much to report, dosing 2ml TNC liquid carbon and 2ml TNC complete ferts daily in the morning. Co2 7am-7pm 4bps, lights adjusted for natural light to now 4pm-10pm.

All just floating along while I play with ideas in my mind with what to do next.


----------



## Edvet (27 Feb 2018)

Looking healthy


----------



## Danny (27 Feb 2018)

Edvet said:


> Looking healthy


The healthiest I've had a tank so far


----------



## Danny (27 Feb 2018)

Had a play today


----------



## Danny (1 Mar 2018)

Finally made the decision to order the glass surface skimmer from Aquarium Gardens, I've been needing to replace the broken glass out pipe for a while now and had the skimmer in the back of my mind so looking forward to getting it, another couple of plants also ordered.

I've got quite a good vision of the direction the tank is heading now so hopefully will be able to get it so, I've learned that jumping in with both feet just doesn't work. I've taken this one slow and steady with small changes here and there and now feel like I'm working with a set direction  and Vision. 

Time will tell but so far everything is on track and working nicely.


----------



## Danny (1 Mar 2018)

Little bit of a swap around to free up the space for the plants on order, Hydrocotyle tripartita Japan to go infront of and around the main stone and Ludwigia Palustris for the back next to the AR mini for a bit more colour.

Still considering filling in the front with dwarf hair grass but not sure yet.


----------



## gooddinglucas (1 Mar 2018)

looks like the planting is starting to organize itself better. I'd persinalky move the red plant out of the corner for astetics 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (1 Mar 2018)

Im considering swapping the AR and Juncus but not sure yet, the Ludwigia Palustris will be going to the left of the AR in the gap at the moment. I could end up with them both where the Juncus is after a while.


----------



## Danny (2 Mar 2018)

Just noticed some of the dwarf hair grass is already sending out runners, could have been one I replanted yesterday which is why they are above the substrate and I hadn't noticed before.

Pretty pleased it's growing so well already after only 7 days.


----------



## Angus (2 Mar 2018)

Root growth is good growth!  watch this space.


----------



## Danny (2 Mar 2018)

fozziebear said:


> Root growth is good growth!  watch this space.


I tried a bit in a dry start a while back, didn't see any growth after about two weeks so took it out only to then notice good root growth lol

I've been pretty impatient with previous set ups so taking this one nice and easy but it's nice to see things doing well and especially better than previous attempts.


----------



## Danny (2 Mar 2018)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Danny (2 Mar 2018)

Well the 16mm skimmer pipe is a lot bigger than I expected.... possibly better suited to a min 90cm tank rather than 60cm but it's great either way. 

I've removed the additional circulation pump and will see how it goes for a week, if I notice any change I'll look at upgrading my Eheim 2213 external to a 2215 for the added flow. 

I'll let the Hydrocotyle tripartita Japan settle in for a while and then give it a good trim to shape it how I want it.

The skimmer attachment does create an awesome vortex at the surface too.


----------



## TomatoandEgg (2 Mar 2018)

Loved the rock work. Always confused when skilful rock work is then immediately covered up. You have a rare talent you should find a way to plant whatever plants you want without totally obscuring the rocks.


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

TomatoandEgg said:


> Loved the rock work. Always confused when skilful rock work is then immediately covered up. You have a rare talent you should find a way to plant whatever plants you want without totally obscuring the rocks.


Thank you, pictures don't show the tank very well tbh as the rock is still quite exposed, it's all very early stages with ideas and progress to get it where I want it.

I don't want to go full on Iwagumi with the planting so it's a matter of finding a good middle ground really.


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

A little over two weeks ago I got some rice fish ( _Oryzias woworae ), _I hadn't seen them before so had a read about them and they are great little things. 

Every morning since getting them I have watched them in the hope of breeding, this morning I have seen females carrying and dropping eggs, they carry their eggs externally like a little bunch of grapes lol


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

They are still at It, fascinating to watch. I've tried catching it on my phone but they keep ducking in and out of the AR mini, I'll set up my go pro to hopefully catch them on film tomorrow.


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

Plants are settling in well, some of the rice fish from this morning.

Natural light shows up their colour really well.


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2018)

Love it, can I ask where you got the japanese blue star pair from. Thanks


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> Love it, can I ask where you got the japanese blue star pair from. Thanks


The rice fish? I got some from Maidenhead Aquatics in Grantham.


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2018)

Danny said:


> The rice fish? I got some from Maidenhead Aquatics in Grantham.


No sorry the blue star guppies. As they are very pricey  at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> No sorry the blue star guppies. As they are very pricey  at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


Ahh the endlers, again MA in Grantham, my Mrs choice I hate them lol


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2018)

Keep them and sell the fry as they are a great strain. Which is getting very popular with livevearer keepers 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> Keep them and sell the fry as they are a great strain. Which is getting very popular with livevearer keepers
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


Typical had to be the ones my Mrs chose didn't it lol

How about this one?


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2018)

Danny said:


> Typical had to be the ones my Mrs chose didn't it lol
> 
> How about this one?
> View attachment 113687




Mmmm that is a low quality Tiger Endler, that strain has been so over bred. That the tiger stripes are fading and looking more like snakeskins. You can see the snakeskin along the top of the head.
Although the Red Tigers are now looking good. 
Since you have both tigers and blue star, you may end up with some interesting Hybrids popping up in the generations to come from the mixing. 

I am crossing a Magenta male with Firecracker females and One spot females to see what comes out of it.


----------



## Danny (3 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> Mmmm that is a low quality Tiger Endler, that strain has been so over bred. That the tiger stripes are fading and looking more like snakeskins. You can see the snakeskin along the top of the head.
> Although the Red Tigers are now looking good.
> Since you have both tigers and blue star, you may end up with some interesting Hybrids popping up in the generations to come from the mixing.
> 
> I am crossing a Magenta male with Firecracker females and One spot females to see what comes out of it.


I never would have thought guppies/endlers would be such a serious interest so it's interesting to hear the proper names, I really had no interest in them before now but am now aware there is more to them then breeding like mice lol


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2018)

Danny said:


> I never would have thought guppies/endlers would be such a serious interest so it's interesting to hear the proper names, I really had no interest in them before now but am now aware there is more to them then breeding like mice lol




Its a big side of the Hobby. and there are Huge auctions up and down the country that are very popular, where new strains created are sold and exchanged. 
I was lucky to be present when the 1st pair of Japanese Blue Endlers were sold in the UK. And they went for Over £200 for 1 Male and 2 females. Now 6+ years later they are as low as £1


----------



## Danny (4 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> Its a big side of the Hobby. and there are Huge auctions up and down the country that are very popular, where new strains created are sold and exchanged.
> I was lucky to be present when the 1st pair of Japanese Blue Endlers were sold in the UK. And they went for Over £200 for 1 Male and 2 females. Now 6+ years later they are as low as £1



Bloody hell, I never would have thought that about them. 

They breed so easily, what makes them in such high demand and interest?


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2018)

Just the colours of them, and then you move onto all the new colours that are extreme versions of other fish bred into livevearer. I really want some red cap guppies or kohaku koi. 
Platinum whites are new and look good.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (5 Mar 2018)

So yesterday this happened lol a deal local enough and too good to miss.


----------



## Danny (5 Mar 2018)

Now I just need the seal of approval from the Mrs when she gets in from work..... 

While I'm here a couple of thoughts, the EA skimmer attachment. I think it needs a minimum flow of 800lph to really maximise both top and bottom inlets. 

300 vs 450 deep, having the 60p next to my signature I think 450 is an ideal depth back to front.


----------



## Danny (5 Mar 2018)

Well it's a month since I set this up with the changes from previous attempts, all I can say is they have worked perfectly.

I am now 100% certain that matching the co2 to the natural light was the best thing I did, for a week now I have been running the aquasky 601 with all led's uncovered by tape as they were.

I have not had a single bit of hair algae which was driving me insane previously, nor any other algae on anything but the stone and a bit of gravel which is to be expected and feeds the ottos anyway lol

So this is the current state of the tank after 4 weeks, apart from water changes and cleaning the surface line I haven't cleaned anything in the last 4 weeks.




Now as I leave this one alone to grow in and take some shape I'll be tinkering with it's brother from another mother, the ADA 60p.


----------



## Danny (5 Mar 2018)




----------



## Danny (8 Mar 2018)

Thought I'll chuck this in here as I think I'm decided on it, now to decide on adding co2 or not which will dictate the direction it goes in.

I haven't even got a filter yet so it's a way off anything being done.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

That composition is insane.

OK I can't be the only one who sees the things in the rocks.

Big main rock person clinging on to three rock face.

To the side the flatter rock, a goonch cats face.

Below main rock, BSG old school centurion


Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (8 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> That composition is insane.
> 
> OK I can't be the only one who sees the things in the rocks.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha well I don't see faces but that's funny as hell!!

I put the scape together in about an hour, it seems the less I think about it the better it turns out.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

Lol.

Sometimes that makes for the most creative and interesting scaping.
Like today's scape, no planning just put stuff where it fit and done. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus (8 Mar 2018)

I like it a lot, the rocks are very powerful which will result in a really good look when planted, nice job man.


----------



## Danny (11 Mar 2018)

Well after some thought and a talk with the Mrs setting up another tank just wasn't practicle with a baby on the way, so...

I've moved into the ADA 60p and will be selling this Signature and light to focus on that from here on. 

Sadly this journal has come to it's end today, the continuation can be found here.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-60p-shades-of-grey.52347/


----------



## Danny (14 Mar 2018)

Thought I would report back with pretty exciting news, I have just spotted a fry which I presume is from the rice fish which I watched spawn.

I assume at least that one egg was attached/stuck to/in the Juncus as that is where it just popped up from.


----------

